# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool Samsung and Huawei bugfixes

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users, *   *ChimeraTool LG module
Update: v13.99.1320 31/May/2017*    *Samsung Module:*  Added "MSL Unlock" procedureBugfix: S8 (SM-G950U) Sprint and S8+ (SM-G955U) Sprint Unlock  *Huawei Module:*  Qualcomm models SW Update bugfix

----------


## Hjiriad

شكرا

----------

